# Kinixys belliana nogueyi



## ruanda (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 14, 2008)

Great pictures 

They have done DNA work recently (2005) on Kinixys belliana and found that K.b.nogueyi should be elevated to species status. It hasn't been challenged so now they should be K.nogueyi.

Danny


----------



## JustAnja (Dec 14, 2008)

Your nogueyi look great  Great little setup you have for them too.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice. Would you explain the last picture to me? It looks like you have an open space between plexiglass panels, is that correct?


----------



## ruanda (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you, Danny and Anja!!!

Jacqui, I wanted to make another hide (Kinixys love to hide) so I thought and made a duplex. That is the 1st floor (!) and there is indeed a space in the midle of plexiglas, because of the UVB tubular, that I put in diagonal (every UVB ray will be welcome )


----------



## ruanda (Dec 27, 2008)




----------

